# ADA Amazonia vs ADA Amazonia light?



## iamaloner (Jul 10, 2017)

Does anyone know what the difference is between those two? I recently noticed the Amazonia light for sale at my lfs and it's the first time I have seen it. 


Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bogey (May 7, 2017)

iamaloner said:


> Does anyone know what the difference is between those two? I recently noticed the Amazonia light for sale at my lfs and it's the first time I have seen it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


 Alright I'm going to try to be detailed as possible. Ada Amazonia light basically removes he phase of having to do water changes everyday then every other day like Ada Amazonia. Ada Amazonia light has a content of .5 nH4 and Ada Amazonia has a content of 2. Ada light has a higher content in nitrogen. This is hard to explain but someone has already explained it all in one video. Just search up Ada Amazonia Light and you should see a comparison of the two by European aquatics. Or you can just click the link and it should direct you there. https://m.youtube.com/watch?t=160s&v=duQv33ChJjI Enjoy


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

In a nutshell less ammonia so does not leach as much so can use sooner than regular Amazonia. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

